# Davosa Ternos Ceramic - Full Review



## Ipromise

That time brand curiosity and a boredom trade turned into a love affair. The Davosa Ternos Ceramic...








*At a glance*:
ETA 2824-2 Automatic Movement
40mm Diameter
Ceramic Bezel
Sapphire Crystal
Stainless Steel Case/Bracelet
200m Depth Rating

*Case/Bracelet*:
The case measures at 40mm in diameter, 12.5mm thick, with a solid case back and screw down crown. Starting with 20mm solid end links, the bracelet tapers down to 18 at the clasp. It's your standard clasp-over-clasp design with 4 micro adjustments. There's also a diver's extention, though it's length is a bit more ornamental than useful. Most people will appreciate the screwed links - I always find bracelet screws start backing out, so I'd be happy with pins, but that's just my preference. Fit and finish to the case and bracelet is excellent overall, with crisp edges, beautiful polished sections, and satiny brushed sections. The watch feels substantial to the touch without feeling like a brick on the wrist.
























*Crystal/Bezel/Crown*:
The flat sapphire crystal features a magnifier cyclops that's Rolex strength - about 2.5x. People tend to either love or hate the cyclops, but I think it helps when they really do what they're meant to. 







The crown is rather beefy, tastefully decorated with the Davosa symbol. Action is smooth, and threads engage nicely.







Ceramic bezels never did much for me in the past, though my judgement was based on photos. I find most ceramics look washed out (with a few exceptions). What attracted me to the Davosa's was the dark, muted blue and engraved markers. In person it did not disappoint. It looks especially good from an angle when you really get that marker depth. The blue exhibits a nice range of color too with out ever being toyish in color. One slight negative here in that the engraved markers do not appear as crisp as they could be. This is most likely due to the engravings being rounded at their troughs, as opposed to Rolex's squared lines. But then again, it's hardly a fair comparison. In any event, the bezel still looks great and you may only notice this on close scrutiny. 








*Dial/Hands*:
What would a Sub homage be without the ubiquitous mercedes hands. Not much to mention on these - they are clean and without flaw. The dial would be my cheif dislike with this watch. It has somewhat of a teal hue to it. In most light the blue matches the bezel well, but at times that teal comes out. It's just not a color I care for. If they went with a deeper blue or a black, this would be a real knockout. It appears to give the lume plots a greenish tinge to them too. It's hard to say, but they seem more green then white in full light. Lume is decent, evenly applied with good staying power. Not the bright torch you'll get with a Seiki SKX, but better than some of the other microbrands (for instance, Steinhart). 








*Movement*:
Powering it all is an ETA 2824-2. There isn't much I can add about this movement, so there shouldn't be any surprises. Mine was running around +7-9 sec/day - quite reasonable.

*Packaging/Extra's*:
You're first presented the Ternos with an attractive, sturdy carboard box. Opening this reveals a gorgeous piano gloss watch box that's definitely above average. A high gloss also means a fingerprint magnet, but it's not something you want to hide away. Some higher end manufactures could take a cue here (cough, disintegrating red Omega box, cough). Accompanying documentation is pretty basic/cheap, with a simple manual and some additional paper pages. 
























*On the Wrist*:
I truly enjoy wearing this watch. It's perfect proportions make it an absolute pleasure to wear. There's none of the top-heavy flop when the height is too high, or the bracelet too thin. It does wear small, due to the wide bezel. That could be a problem for some, given that divers tend to be 42mm and up these days. Personally, I think 40mm is just perfect, and I have 7.75" wrists. It's an individual preference though, so if you like the classic Submariner case, you'll be happy with the Ternos. They do offer a 42mm version for those who want something larger. The ceramic bezel gave a touch of bling, but the lovely blue kept the shine in check. 








*Conclusions*:
I did not expect to like this watch nearly as much as I do. It's beautifully made, wears so nice, and looks great. Many times I caught myself standing in front of a mirror staring at it. As far as Sub homages go, this is a tough one to beat. Therein lies the problem though. It looks so close to a Sub, you'll just find yourself wanting the real thing. 
SRP is listed as $1100, but it's almost always offered at $700. On the 2nd hand market you can expect to pay around $400-500. These prices are comparable to other boutique diver brands, albeit on the higher side. Given the higher level of construction, finishing, and ceramic bezel, I find this premium absolutely justified.

I'm really struggling with what to do with this watch, as I've recently aquired a Bond Seamaster. To be honest, I considered catch and releasing the Omega, I like the Davosa so much. Buuuuut the 2531 is a pretty great watch running at +1 sec a day - it's really grown on me. I've been trying (and succeeding) in liquidating the pieces I don't wear, so the Davosa is an odd man out. I may just have to make an exception here.

To sum it up, if you're looking for a sub-$1000 diver, particularly a 40mm size, do yourself a favor and check out the Davosa Ternos.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## lovebandit

I had (and sold) that exact same watch. It is very nice, indeed. I got mine new on Ebay for $600 (made an offer). Your fine review made me regret selling it!


----------



## msl_laubo

Thanks dir this nice and informative Review. Seems to be an Option for me.

Martin


----------



## Airquotes

I received mine a week ago. I like it but it's got a couple issues. The 12 o'clock triangle is slightly misaligned so it doesn't point straight down:










I've been in contact with D. Freemont. They've been extremely responsive and have offered to ship me a replacement dial. I'm going to have it installed locally. The watch is also running pretty fast at +17 a day so i'll have it regulated when the dial is changed. I'm a little surprised the watch got through QC but I'm hoping for a good outcome in the end. I quite like the watch beyond the couple issues that it has. It's about as close an homage to a modern sub as you can get while still retaining the classic case dimensions. The bracelet is very nice and it's a very comfortable watch to wear.


----------



## chris slack

very happy with mine,great value for money !


----------



## mckjames

Great review, but for my money I'd get a Squale for half the price with all that the Davosa offers and more.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovebandit

mckjames said:


> Great review, but for my money I'd get a Squale for half the price with all that the Davosa offers and more.


I got my blue Ternos for $600 + $30 shipping new (made offer) from this guy:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-DAVOSA-...066?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ec36c132

...the Squale is about $490 ($520 for the blue one) so not sure how you figure that as "half the price". Plus, the Ternos has a ceramic bezel vs aluminum on the Squale (_I think it still has aluminum, not sure_) and people that have had experience with both (not me granted, I have never held a Squale) seem to consider the Ternos as having slightly better fit and finish and a nicer display box (beautiful piano black).


----------



## Ipromise

mckjames said:


> Great review, but for my money I'd get a Squale for half the price with all that the Davosa offers and more.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Like lovebandit said, Squale doesn't have a ceramic bezel (at least the Atmos). There is a GMT that does, but it's not engraved, which in my opinion only the Omega SMPc does well. I've not handled a Squale, but from what I've read comparing to watches in the same sort of league, the Davosa is finished nicer. Plus you don't have that logo to deal with. 

That being said, nothing wrong with a Squale. I've almost pulled the trigger on the green one a couple of times...


----------



## lovebandit

Ipromise said:


> That being said, nothing wrong with a Squale. I've almost pulled the trigger on the green one a couple of times...


Yeah I wasn't dissing Squale at all. I really like a lot of their offerings...


----------



## M1K3Z0R

I heard in an older thread on the Davosa that the case is actually made by squale. I know homages are always going to look similar, but going by pics it does seem they are nearly identical apart from the bezel and crown/case markings. Either way, solid watches for those digging the submariner look. 

I've been entertaining getting either this or the squale myself because I hate the new chubby Rolex cases and refuse to pay Rolex sales/servicing prices, but I demand near Seiko-strength lume and this has been a deal breaker for me so far.


----------



## Sviator5

lovebandit said:


> I had (and sold) that exact same watch. It is very nice, indeed. I got mine new on Ebay for $600 (made an offer). Your fine review made me regret selling it!















I just purchased a near mint Davosa Ternos 161.555.10 and will be getting it sometime next week. I made an offer on the bay and much to my surprise, it was accepted. I'm very happy at the price I got it at but i am a bit hesitant now because i was so quick to jump on the deal that i later realized i don't see much about Davosa as a brand at all. I did some research and found that they only have 2 ADs in the US but theyre both in PA. I first saw this watch on watchrecon about a year ago for $575 and fell in love (the 16622 is a grail of mine.) I originally wanted a steinhart ocean black (which i will still probably get, mostly because of their great customer service) but i have a very small wrist and i thought the 42mm sub *w/out crown* would look gigantic on my wrist. So i bit on the Davosa and although I have yet to come across any bad reviews, i don't see many good ones either. Just wondering if you can provide me with any feedback/reassurance. Other than that, awesome review! This definitely made me feel a little more at ease.


----------



## Ipromise

Sviator5 said:


> I just purchased a near mint Davosa Ternos 161.555.10 and will be getting it sometime next week. I made an offer on the bay and much to my surprise, it was accepted. I'm very happy at the price I got it at but i am a bit hesitant now because i was so quick to jump on the deal that i later realized i don't see much about Davosa as a brand at all. I did some research and found that they only have 2 ADs in the US but theyre both in PA. I first saw this watch on watchrecon about a year ago for $575 and fell in love (the 16622 is a grail of mine.) I originally wanted a steinhart ocean black (which i will still probably get, mostly because of their great customer service) but i have a very small wrist and i thought the 42mm sub *w/out crown* would look gigantic on my wrist. So i bit on the Davosa and although I have yet to come across any bad reviews, i don't see many good ones either. Just wondering if you can provide me with any feedback/reassurance. Other than that, awesome review! This definitely made me feel a little more at ease.


Nice pick up! I don't know if there's much else I can say on it, and I don't know the quality of this bezel in particular, but I wouldn't worry. The quality is very much there, and it's super comfortable. If you're small wristed too, your choices are really Squale or Davosa. I've not handled a Squale, but from what I read comparing them to watches I do/have own, the finishing is a notch above. Steinharts are awesome, but they're 42mm and wear like a 42mm. Not bigger, but not smaller like Seiko's tend to do.
If you paid around the $500 mark, give or take, I think you done right. The only downside here is resale sucks. They're not that well known, no history, pricey compared to their peers, and let's be honest, the name isn't so hot. Davosa. Sounds like a department store brand. The answer? Keep it! 
We want pictures when you get it! And I'd love to hear your impressions too, so either post here or private message me.

Cheers!


----------



## parsig9

Thanks for the great review. Picked up a used one in great shape here on WUS after reading this and other research. Mine is black. Love the size and finish. paid $465 total.
Worth every penny for a nice diver. Seems like it will last forever. Waiting for my strap to come across the pond from Timefactors and will post a pic.


----------



## samuraipoet

I found this video on youtube: 



 that convinced me to order this watch ASAP. Had mine for a couple o years. A keeper!


----------



## ayuboi86

i recently acquired the same watch. didn't even know we had an AD over here. it's marvelous i must say, the blue is tastefully done.


----------



## Kahrp9p9

I love everything about it except the cyclops date magnifier.


----------



## ssaga79

Good info and nice review. Thanks. I like diver watches


----------



## Vindic8

I love these Davosas.


----------



## gatorguy959

I have my eye on one of these, or the professional.


----------



## kostantinos

great quality by Davosa


----------



## sefrcoko

What do you all think: Does the Ternos look best on the original bracelet? If not then what strap do you like? I've tried it with black alligator which looked good, and then with black shark/white contrast stitching that was even better. Somehow the bracelet just seems right though . Thoughts?


----------



## Vindic8

sefrcoko said:


> What do you all think: Does the Ternos look best on the original bracelet? If not then what strap do you like? I've tried it with black alligator which looked good, and then with black shark/white contrast stitching that was even better. Somehow the bracelet just seems right though . Thoughts?


I wear mine on the bracelet most of the time.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

Yeah I think I'm going back to the bracelet too. The straps look great but the watch seems to somehow feel incomplete without the bracelet.


----------



## septentrio

I owned a black ternos a while back - absolutely loved it. Great quality and look - awesome watch.


----------



## Ipromise

I prefer it on the bracelet as well, as I tend to with all divers. Maybe a NATO. Leather with divers looks odd to me...

Sadly the Davosa has moved on for me too. I thoroughly enjoyed it, but my Seamaster has hogged all the wrist time for itself, so it was time for a new home. There's another forum member here hopefully enjoying it as much as I did.


----------



## sefrcoko

Ipromise said:


> I prefer it on the bracelet as well, as I tend to with all divers. Maybe a NATO. Leather with divers looks odd to me...
> 
> Sadly the Davosa has moved on for me too. I thoroughly enjoyed it, but my Seamaster has hogged all the wrist time for itself, so it was time for a new home. There's another forum member here hopefully enjoying it as much as I did.


Since getting the Davosa I've been looking at other homages, and I honestly feel like the Ternos was the best choice by far. Ceramic bezel, no QC issues, great bracelet that feels really solid, etc. Keeps great time as well, last time I measured it was less than 2 seconds fast/day


----------



## Vindic8

Ipromise said:


> I prefer it on the bracelet as well, as I tend to with all divers. Maybe a NATO. Leather with divers looks odd to me...
> 
> Sadly the Davosa has moved on for me too. I thoroughly enjoyed it, but my Seamaster has hogged all the wrist time for itself, so it was time for a new home. There's another forum member here hopefully enjoying it as much as I did.





sefrcoko said:


> Since getting the Davosa I've been looking at other homages, and I honestly feel like the Ternos was the best choice by far. Ceramic bezel, no QC issues, great bracelet that feels really solid, etc. Keeps great time as well, last time I measured it was less than 2 seconds fast/day


It really is a small world gentlemen. I am currently enjoying the blue Ternos that Ipromise speaks to, and sefrcoko is currently enjoying the black Ternos that I previously owned. It's a great watch and a good value. Wear your watches in good health.


----------



## Ipromise

Vindic8 said:


> It really is a small world gentlemen. I am currently enjoying the blue Ternos that Ipromise speaks to, and sefrcoko is currently enjoying the black Ternos that I previously owned. It's a great watch and a good value. Wear your watches in good health.


Haha, hey Vindic8! Still enjoying it, I hope? Did you make the right choice going to blue?


----------



## sefrcoko

Vindic8 said:


> It really is a small world gentlemen. I am currently enjoying the blue Ternos that Ipromise speaks to, and sefrcoko is currently enjoying the black Ternos that I previously owned. It's a great watch and a good value. Wear your watches in good health.


Lol that's awesome, it really is a small world! Thank you Vindic8, I'm glad to hear that you're enjoying the blue Ternos! It's great to see that we all came out winners on this one


----------



## Vindic8

Ipromise said:


> Haha, hey Vindic8! Still enjoying it, I hope? Did you make the right choice going to blue?


I believe so. It diversified my collection from five dive watches with black faces to five plus one blue face :


----------



## kostantinos

great watch!i wear my black davosa!


----------



## rlw46

My blue Davosa Ternos Ceramic is inbound as we speak. Thanks Bill (Vindic8)


----------



## Essthetix

Informative review. I'm not felling the teal color, either.


----------



## nethiustr

I would like to ask, Davosa Ternos have inner ar coated on sapphire crystal?


----------



## Vindic8

nethiustr said:


> I would like to ask, Davosa Ternos have inner ar coated on sapphire crystal?


According to the Davosa website it does.


----------



## Ipromise

rlw46 said:


> My blue Davosa Ternos Ceramic is inbound as we speak. Thanks Bill (Vindic8)


You will have the exact watch pictured in the review! I sold it to Bill a year or so ago!


----------



## DTDiver

Hey,

Following this review and some other pics find on the web, I ordered à Ternos Ceramic Blue...

I had a bad surprise when I opened the box. The dial appears more green than blue...









It just this watch, or every other Ternos Ceramic Blue has this color in realty ?


----------



## Ipromise

DTDiver said:


> Hey,
> 
> Following this review and some other pics find on the web, I ordered à Ternos Ceramic Blue...
> 
> I had a bad surprise when I opened the box. The dial appears more green than blue...
> 
> It just this watch, or every other Ternos Ceramic Blue has this color in realty ?


Yep, that's the dial. I mentioned that in the review, though I described it as a teal. You get used to it though. The other option is you can contact the US distributor and get a black dial. I think that would look killer. They quoted me $45 for the dial, then you'll need someone to install it.


----------



## DTDiver

Ipromise said:


> Yep, that's the dial. I mentioned that in the review, though I described it as a teal. You get used to it though. The other option is you can contact the US distributor and get a black dial. I think that would look killer. They quoted me $45 for the dial, then you'll need someone to install it.


You're right. I miss this info; maybe I was more on the "checking" mode than on the "reading" mode.

I already bought the black version few weeks ago and I was very impressed at the first seconds...so, I also pull the trigger on a blue one, based on this impression and the photos seen when I was looking for the first one. I thought I was buying a Navy / Royal Blue dial; i don't know if I'll keep it. Maybe I should check the Squale Blueray instead, but their logo... It's not serious, kills the spirit of the watch (if we can say spirit). 
Thank you


----------



## cube2

great review

thanks for sharing


----------



## DTDiver

Mine... not the blue tone as pictured on Davosa web site but still a very nice and well built watch ..


----------



## DTDiver

Some comparison photos for the Davosa Ternos Ceramic with...

Davosa Ternos Ceramic vs Steinhart Ocean One Red

























Davosa Ternos Ceramic vs Seiko Turtle

















Davosa Ternos Ceramic vs Doxa 1200T

















Hope it will helps some to make the good choice !


----------



## Jallen82

I agree that 40mm is the perfect size for a watch. I don't see a reason personally to get the 42mm version


----------



## Caltex88

Thanks for the review!


----------



## casablancawatch

thanks for the wonderful review that has a real feel of a customer vs. the overly technical watch critic (which i like as well).

i just purchased a green 40mm with date/cyclops. i'm a homage-a-holic and have gotten many many submariner homages, and other 60s retro divers...one of my favorites being the armida A2 (not a sub homage, but a chunky 60s style). while i had a new rolex sub in the late 1990s, i got into other styles and sold it.

but life has brought me back around to the purity of the diver and sub homage in particular. i took to looking at microbrands and comparing them to the older rolex subs. i dislike the new chunky shoulder rolex subs...which proves one is not so much rolex-fixated as more sub-style fixated.

of what i saw, davosa had the purest version of a rolex sub style. which is not to say they copied it the most, but legitimately 'expressed' it the most. my appreciation goes more to the sub style than to the rolex name brand (my backgound being a military watch guy, so milsub is the predominant issue for me). hence i was extremely happy to consider the davosa 40mm with cyclops, green, to be my next purchase.

alas, a $400 seiko blumo arrived new with another famous seiko misaligned dial/markers, and it was going back because of that...i pulled the trigger on the davosa immediately. remarkably, that was a day ago and it will be here saturday.

i was in love for a moment with the steinharts, but the lug tips being chopped off as they are, into a square ending, offend my rolex sub sensibilities. again, not out of deference to rolex, but rolex did it so right that the sweeping tear drop ending lugs are the ultimate way to handle case lugs for this watch. my steinhart ocean one military vintage is as nice as it gets, but my heart needs the most essential submariner out there other than the original...which exists no more given rolex's decision to go with a 'where's the beef' case.

so the pure, and in a way humble retro of a simpler time, in green, is on it's way. and i am happy to have googled across this review which serendipitously lets me know i made a good choice. thanks much!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Great review,


----------



## 67ViP

My GMT, have enjoyed it very much...in fact just ordered the Professional TT 500 in all black as well. My main squeeze is twin Omega Seamaster Diver 300's in black & blue. I wear the Davosa GMT & Steinhart Coke GMT to work.


----------



## WJG16

The Ternos is a great watch that doesn't seem to get the attention it deserves. It also looks great on leather.


----------



## 67ViP

New Ternos Professional 500 on Crown & Buckle HD Vintage Bond NATO...


----------



## drwindsurf

DTDiver said:


> Some comparison photos for the Davosa Ternos Ceramic with...
> 
> Davosa Ternos Ceramic vs Steinhart Ocean One Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davosa Ternos Ceramic vs Seiko Turtle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davosa Ternos Ceramic vs Doxa 1200T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it will helps some to make the good choice !


Thank you for the comparison photo it is really helpful.
I am trying to decide between the Ternos Pro USA and the Ginault for my next purchase
Does anyone know how the 2 compare?...they look pretty similar as far build quality and price.
Thanks


----------



## drttown

The Ternos Pro is 42mm, with a height of 15mm; that is what made me sell mine. It was just a little too thick for my tastes. The Ginault is smaller at only 40mm. I think the Ternos and Ternos Pro are a great bang for the buck, when you can get the 30-35% coupon code from Davosa!


----------



## Nksommers

Ipromise said:


> That time brand curiosity and a boredom trade turned into a love affair. The Davosa Ternos Ceramic...
> View attachment 4890602
> 
> 
> *At a glance*:
> ETA 2824-2 Automatic Movement
> 40mm Diameter
> Ceramic Bezel
> Sapphire Crystal
> Stainless Steel Case/Bracelet
> 200m Depth Rating
> 
> *Case/Bracelet*:
> The case measures at 40mm in diameter, 12.5mm thick, with a solid case back and screw down crown. Starting with 20mm solid end links, the bracelet tapers down to 18 at the clasp. It's your standard clasp-over-clasp design with 4 micro adjustments. There's also a diver's extention, though it's length is a bit more ornamental than useful. Most people will appreciate the screwed links - I always find bracelet screws start backing out, so I'd be happy with pins, but that's just my preference. Fit and finish to the case and bracelet is excellent overall, with crisp edges, beautiful polished sections, and satiny brushed sections. The watch feels substantial to the touch without feeling like a brick on the wrist.
> View attachment 4890690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890714
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890730
> 
> 
> *Crystal/Bezel/Crown*:
> The flat sapphire crystal features a magnifier cyclops that's Rolex strength - about 2.5x. People tend to either love or hate the cyclops, but I think it helps when they really do what they're meant to.
> View attachment 4890746
> 
> The crown is rather beefy, tastefully decorated with the Davosa symbol. Action is smooth, and threads engage nicely.
> View attachment 4890706
> 
> Ceramic bezels never did much for me in the past, though my judgement was based on photos. I find most ceramics look washed out (with a few exceptions). What attracted me to the Davosa's was the dark, muted blue and engraved markers. In person it did not disappoint. It looks especially good from an angle when you really get that marker depth. The blue exhibits a nice range of color too with out ever being toyish in color. One slight negative here in that the engraved markers do not appear as crisp as they could be. This is most likely due to the engravings being rounded at their troughs, as opposed to Rolex's squared lines. But then again, it's hardly a fair comparison. In any event, the bezel still looks great and you may only notice this on close scrutiny.
> View attachment 4890778
> 
> 
> *Dial/Hands*:
> What would a Sub homage be without the ubiquitous mercedes hands. Not much to mention on these - they are clean and without flaw. The dial would be my cheif dislike with this watch. It has somewhat of a teal hue to it. In most light the blue matches the bezel well, but at times that teal comes out. It's just not a color I care for. If they went with a deeper blue or a black, this would be a real knockout. It appears to give the lume plots a greenish tinge to them too. It's hard to say, but they seem more green then white in full light. Lume is decent, evenly applied with good staying power. Not the bright torch you'll get with a Seiki SKX, but better than some of the other microbrands (for instance, Steinhart).
> View attachment 4890786
> 
> 
> *Movement*:
> Powering it all is an ETA 2824-2. There isn't much I can add about this movement, so there shouldn't be any surprises. Mine was running around +7-9 sec/day - quite reasonable.
> 
> *Packaging/Extra's*:
> You're first presented the Ternos with an attractive, sturdy carboard box. Opening this reveals a gorgeous piano gloss watch box that's definitely above average. A high gloss also means a fingerprint magnet, but it's not something you want to hide away. Some higher end manufactures could take a cue here (cough, disintegrating red Omega box, cough). Accompanying documentation is pretty basic/cheap, with a simple manual and some additional paper pages.
> View attachment 4890810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890826
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890834
> 
> 
> *On the Wrist*:
> I truly enjoy wearing this watch. It's perfect proportions make it an absolute pleasure to wear. There's none of the top-heavy flop when the height is too high, or the bracelet too thin. It does wear small, due to the wide bezel. That could be a problem for some, given that divers tend to be 42mm and up these days. Personally, I think 40mm is just perfect, and I have 7.75" wrists. It's an individual preference though, so if you like the classic Submariner case, you'll be happy with the Ternos. They do offer a 42mm version for those who want something larger. The ceramic bezel gave a touch of bling, but the lovely blue kept the shine in check.
> View attachment 4890842
> 
> 
> *Conclusions*:
> I did not expect to like this watch nearly as much as I do. It's beautifully made, wears so nice, and looks great. Many times I caught myself standing in front of a mirror staring at it. As far as Sub homages go, this is a tough one to beat. Therein lies the problem though. It looks so close to a Sub, you'll just find yourself wanting the real thing.
> SRP is listed as $1100, but it's almost always offered at $700. On the 2nd hand market you can expect to pay around $400-500. These prices are comparable to other boutique diver brands, albeit on the higher side. Given the higher level of construction, finishing, and ceramic bezel, I find this premium absolutely justified.
> 
> I'm really struggling with what to do with this watch, as I've recently aquired a Bond Seamaster. To be honest, I considered catch and releasing the Omega, I like the Davosa so much. Buuuuut the 2531 is a pretty great watch running at +1 sec a day - it's really grown on me. I've been trying (and succeeding) in liquidating the pieces I don't wear, so the Davosa is an odd man out. I may just have to make an exception here.
> 
> To sum it up, if you're looking for a sub-$1000 diver, particularly a 40mm size, do yourself a favor and check out the Davosa Ternos.
> 
> Thanks for reading!


I just ordered a blue 40mm version from a seller on eBay. I'm very excited! I appreciate your description of the blue as being a "muted blue". I want blue but not a loud blue, so I think this will be perfect.


----------

